# My new CAR! surly cross check completed.



## cajonezzz (Sep 18, 2004)

Aint she purty?


----------



## Cervelo-er (Apr 10, 2004)

*Looks sweet*

What width tires do you have on there? I just picked up a cross check off my brother and am looking for some fenders for it, but don't see any room with the 42 Ritchey tires on there...guess I need to decide between cross and city with it...

Anyway, great looking bike...


----------



## CBar (Oct 26, 2004)

*Looks great......*

I'm looking at a XCheck myself, probably the complete bike given my amateur status. What components did you use?


----------



## dyg2001 (Sep 23, 2004)

Very nice.
What brand and size tires and fenders are you running?


----------



## cajonezzz (Sep 18, 2004)

dyg2001 said:


> Very nice.
> What brand and size tires and fenders are you running?


Avocet 28mm....not sure the name. and old SKS fenders (off a twenty year old trek tourer that I had) 

craig


----------



## dyg2001 (Sep 23, 2004)

Cervelo-er said:


> What width tires do you have on there? I just picked up a cross check off my brother and am looking for some fenders for it, but don't see any room with the 42 Ritchey tires on there...guess I need to decide between cross and city with it...
> 
> Anyway, great looking bike...


I bet SKS P50 fenders will fit 42mm tires:
http://harriscyclery.net/site/itemdetails.cfm?ID=1498

Contact Larry at Mountain High for a great price:
http://mtnhighcyclery.com/

I just bought a bunch of parts from him for my fixed-gear Cross-Check commuter.


----------

